# New Nitecore Bike Light



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

https://cdn3.volusion.com/kgjkk.sgunw/v/vspfiles/photos/FL-NITE-BR35-2.jpg 
cool white makes this BR35 a non-issue for me...


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Interesting looking light, saw something similar (different, strip type led on the bottom) at the LBS the other day. Make by Nebo I believe.

I have a nitecore flashlight I really like but if it wasnt free I would have never have considered buying it. Nitecore is rather expensive for what you get. Nice edc flashlight.

Surprised to see they are even trying to come into bike lights though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting. I like it, except not available in NW & batteries not accessible to quick swap (may not be user accessible at all). Price seems on target for features and Nitecore quality. 

Oh, and I like the road bike on the "off-road" pic!

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Very interesting. Looks like this is Nitecore's answer to the Raveman PR1200. At first glance I thought it was a single emitter light but then see that it's dual XM-L2. Since it looks like it's primarily designed as a road lamp the fact that it doesn't offer NW is no big deal, at least for me. At 1800 lumen it certainly will be bright, no doubt about that. Nitecore did what Raveman failed to do and that is use 3400mAh cells. Nitecore upped the ante too by providing more output, thus likely longer throw.

Now as to the higher output of the BR35 being useful; that remains to be seen. The photos on the Nitecore website make the close in beam pattern look VERY bright in the foreground, perhaps too bright. Too much light in the foreground is usually a negative feature. Add to this that it is using a special reflective board to provide reflective illumination "under the front of the bike". This too I see as a negative "IF" indeed the light is too bright. Last thing I want on a night ride is a lot of close-in reflective light shining in my eyes. Of course to be fair no way to know how this would work in the real world without trying one out first. Other than the things I mentioned this looks like a very well made lamp and will give the Raveman lamps a run for the money.

And speaking of money, the Raveman PR-1200's are much cheaper than the Nitecore BR35. Not to mention with the Raveman PR-1200 you get a really nice wide / close in beam pattern ( single emitter setting ) that is well dispersed, evenly spread with a nice tapered cutoff. With the PR-1200 I can also see a slight shadow from the front wheel which tells me I have light very close to the bike ( but not too bright ) Both the BR35 and the PR1200 look to illuminate the entire road but my money is on the Raveman as being more gentler to the eyes.

The Nitecore BR35 like the Raveman PR-1200 has a remote and looks to have a very nice UI. If Raveman wants to keep pace with the competition they'll have to tweak the output of the PR-1200 up to say, 1500 lumen and then start using the Panasonic 3400mAh cells. If they did that I would tend to favor the Raveman lamp because I already love the beam pattern of the lamp I have...( see below )



> To whom it may concern; I was chosen by Raveman International to review the Raveman PR-1200 which I did some months ago. To do the review I was given the lamp free of charge.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbVRLo68yrw&feature=youtu.be

Good video on this light. Road and trail portions + beam shots going through the modes although I couldn't tell how the UI worked. Foreground didn't look too bright but would think if in real life it is the lights layout would allow for the use of defusing tape on the wide angle part to soften the intensity some. 
Mole


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Is this the link you meant: 



 ?

I'm wondering now if Turbo has a stepdown (i.e. it won't stay in Turbo). Did you notice the wording on the webpage about Turbo's runtime calculation?

Yeah it's a little tough to make out the UI. On "City" it seemed like he could go "Low beam", "high beam" like a car. And what is that "3,2,1" countdown @ 2:20 in the video?

-Garry


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

garrybunk said:


> Is this the link you meant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both links take me to the same video on my computer (I copied and pasted). Were you not able to get to the youtube video from my link?

Too bad if that's the reason for the "calculated" terminology they used. Turbo runtime was horrible for claimed battery capacity vs. power output and not all that great in the other modes either. Would be nice if someone ends up reviewing one of these.
Mole


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Link didn't work for me so I just searched myself and posted the link to the only video I found. 

-Garry


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

manual, PDF:

https://www.nitecorestore.com/NITECORE-BR35-Bike-Light-p/fl-nite-br35.htm


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

garrybunk said:


> Link didn't work for me so I just searched myself and posted the link to the only video I found.
> 
> -Garry


Thanks. I changed the way I got to youtube and re-did the copy and paste. Hope this one works for everyone but I guess they can get there from your link too (this one works for me but so did the last one?).

Wish I could see a wall shot of the wide angle emitter. Looks like the lighthead body makes a hood for that one and wondering if it flattens the top of the beam effectively?
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Why do these companies making self contained lights make them without replaceable batteries? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

prj71 said:


> Why do these companies making self contained lights make them without replaceable batteries?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


truth ?

those who are going to use the light up so hard in 2 years or 3 where battery cannot
maintain charge, will be on to the next light anyway

those who aren't, it'll last

to have accurate runtime clocks as part of the display, the cells need to be known, from a known batch. to me that clock is the huge selling point. lets me know for sure if I want to adventure the long way or short way home

I love my Fenix BC30 and the fact I cannot change cells doesn't faze me. I can crack it open and swap them anyway if I had to, just need to match maker/rev/chemistry/mah


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

It also boils down to liability. Having the user handling dangerous cells is a serious liability.

-Garry


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Changing 18650 batteries like you can do on the Ituo WIZ 20 is dangerous?

Huh? What?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

prj71 said:


> Changing 18650 batteries like you can do on the Ituo WIZ 20 is dangerous?
> 
> Huh? What?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


no it isn't

but asking the ordinary consumer to manage loose 18650's is riskier than alkalines,
and you can't just get 18650 at the corner store...

not everyone knows about caring for high power lithiums

so, self contained, you can sell more, relatively worry and hassle free for the consumer


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I think we all know people we would never trust handling bare 18650's! Let alone charging them in separate chargers. Sure you can make it fairly safe for the end user, but there is still risk and it's easier to just avoid and therefore avoid the liability.

-Garry


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

127.0.0.1 said:


> ...but asking the ordinary consumer to manage loose 18650's is riskier than alkalines,
> and you can't just get 18650 at the corner store...
> 
> not everyone knows about caring for high power lithiums


I agree with this point. One of the causes of lithium cell incidents is shorcircuiting. The shrinkwrap jacket on most 18650s is pretty thin and torn pretty easily. If the jacket is torn around the positive end of the battery you then have both positive and negative surfaces just a couple mm apart. Easily shorted by accidental contact then.

If one is going to carry loose 18650s on a ride, get a carrying case. Vape stores have them or....

https://www.amazon.com/Bluecell-Battery-Storage-Holder-Organizer/dp/B007Q6PJO8


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

If they used 18650 batteries one wouldn't need to change them. Most flashlights with 18650 have a USB or other charging port. You only would need to change the battery when it is worn out after some hundred uses, or if you run them low and have spare batteries.

The 18650 also are too large for normal AA chargers. I have a charger that is designed for AA and Li-ion and it recognizes the battery automatically.

People change their car batteries that are much more potent, and don't burn up. Well, someone may burn up, but that would be to put in for the Darwin award.

Non-replaceable batteries basically eliminates their light from any longer rides. 1 hour runtime with both high and low beam... what do you do then? Or when it is cold and the battery has less than rated capacity? With my 18650 flashlights i just bring along spares.

I do like nitecore, I have their HC65 as my helmet light. I would consider this more expensive light too, but not with planned obsolescence due to proprietary batteries.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Why do these companies making self contained lights make them without replaceable batteries?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hard to say. No doubt if you design a case that can be opened that it lends to other problems. Harder to waterproof without a doubt and also limits what kind of electronics and features that can be added to the case. Not to mention if not designed right the batteries may move while being used and cause the lamp to turn off.

Still there are a couple "self-contained" two emitter lamps that allow for easy user battery exchange...ITUO Wiz-20 and the Fenix BC30. Sadly the newer Fenix BC30R does not allow easy battery exchange. Fenix likely chose to add the digital display and thus decided not to include a replaceable battery compartment.

What yanks my chain the most is that many of the companies that make the "self-contained" lamps chose not to use the brand name cells with the most capacity. That said I see no real good reason for this other than that the batteries will lose capacity and become even more obsolete than if used with cells offering higher capacity. "Planned obsolescence"?, perhaps. Just be glad they didn't use 2200mAh cells. 



HerrKaLeun said:


> *If they used 18650 batteries one wouldn't need to change them. Most flashlights with 18650 have a USB or other charging port.* You only would need to change the battery when it is worn out after some hundred uses, or if you run them low and have spare batteries.....


Uhh...I think not. Most 18650 torches DO NOT include a built in charger, thus you do need to remove them to recharge them.

Not hard to run out of battery juice if only using one or two cells. This is why the people who use them want to be able to easily replace the batteries. No problem running out of juice if you're carrying extra cells with you. You can't do this though if the lamp you have doesn't allow for easy cell exchange.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

127.0.0.1 said:


> no it isn't
> 
> but asking the ordinary consumer to manage loose 18650's is riskier than alkalines,
> and you can't just get 18650 at the corner store...
> ...


Lol. What world do you live in?

18650 while not easily found in the store can easily be found online.

There is nothing risky about changing the 18650 in my Ituo WIZ 20. About as risky as changing the batteries the my TV remote.

Lol. You crack me up.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

Cat-man-do said:


> Uhh...I think not. Most 18650 torches DO NOT include a built in charger, thus you do need to remove them to recharge them.


I didn't do a market analysis, but when shopping for flashlight most if not all had a charging port. Only some have micro-USB, though. I prefer USB because I can charge everywhere inc. from my powerpack I take on longer rides. it also enables me to replace the cable cheaply as opposed to the proprietary cables some flashlights come with.



prj71 said:


> Lol. What world do you live in?
> 
> 18650 while not easily found in the store can easily be found online.
> 
> ...


Cracked me up too. Don't let anyone know about those 120 or 230V AC outlets all over the house. All you have to accidentally do is take two nails and stick them in to electrocute yourself. How could we let people live with that danger?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Actually hes right, which is why there is a report almost daily of someones pocket exploding etc. People who Vap.

For us regulars here it seems simple enough, but Li-Ion batteries, especially cheap ones are quite dangerous.

A "AA" battery doesnt go exothermic when shorted nor is it easy to do. 18650 and the like just a penny laying at the right angle on the positive end of the cell with just a nick in the wrapping and your done. Toxic venting, damn near melted penny, or full on explosion.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

RAKC Ind said:


> Actually hes right, which is why there is a report almost daily of someones pocket exploding etc. People who Vap.
> 
> For us regulars here it seems simple enough, but Li-Ion batteries, especially cheap ones are quite dangerous.
> 
> ...


Just imagine how dangerous it would be if we put volatile explosive liquid in our cars. Especially if we let people fill that liquid into cars themselves. Or if there was a 12V/80Ah battery with mostly exposed contacts right under the hood. if that was the case, you would hear of exploding cars and burning people daily. Good we don't expose humans to that risk.....

If you are so scared to touch a battery, you could just discard the flashlight when the battery dies. Basically treat it like a sealed flashlight and buy a new one as the manufacturer intended. No one forces you to live on the edge. You also can hire a shop to replace the 18650 battery for you if you don't feel like replacing it.

I myself want to have the option to replace the battery and vote with my valet when buying a light. But I'm also oldschool and replace my own battery and bulbs in my car and don't hire a shop (nor do I like the idea of buying a new car when I only need a new battery)


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

HerrKaLeun said:


> Just imagine how dangerous it would be if we put volatile explosive liquid in our cars. Especially if we let people fill that liquid into cars themselves. Or if there was a 12V/80Ah battery with mostly exposed contacts right under the hood. if that was the case, you would hear of exploding cars and burning people daily. Good we don't expose humans to that risk.....
> 
> If you are so scared to touch a battery, you could just discard the flashlight when the battery dies. Basically treat it like a sealed flashlight and buy a new one as the manufacturer intended. No one forces you to live on the edge. You also can hire a shop to replace the 18650 battery for you if you don't feel like replacing it.
> 
> I myself want to have the option to replace the battery and vote with my valet when buying a light. But I'm also oldschool and replace my own battery and bulbs in my car and don't hire a shop (nor do I like the idea of buying a new car when I only need a new battery)


Im not sure why you are getting upset about this. First off Im agreeing with most of what you guys are saying but there is an inherent danger.

Me personally I am the same way, but too I can change the cells in "sealed systems" as well.

Something like vehicles, gas itself isnt flammable, takes an intentional ignition source to ignite it unless its become concentrated vapor. People screwing up car batteries happens plenty. Im an ASE Tech by trade, see it all the time. People arent taught those things have those problems. And cars are built with redundancies in safety to try and protect against these problems.

The lithium cells we are talking about here the biggest problem is their size versus volatile energy they contain. People treat them like rechargeable AAs then blow themselves up. Dealing with a car is something every person begins to experience at a young age. Few adults overall have a clue about lithium cells beyond they are better than other batteries.

Now changing cells there is almost no danger, why? Because electronics like lights are designed to protect against the 2 problems. Reverse polarity and shorting out. 18650 CANNOT short against the housing because at worst the housing is ground (negative) contact. Same as the outer area of the cell all except the center of the positive end.

The problem lies in people modifying or more commonly careless transport and charging.

With a bike light the liability is of little issue. Truth be told the vast majority of bicycle light users could care less. They just want it to work. Just plug it in to a USB and be done. Adding user changeable cells does create reliability and performance issues that can cause problems down the road. Again, something we here understand and know how to handle. Vast majority of people do not.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

I like what Imalent is trying to do with their BG10.

It's small, bright, auto-dimming and has a good cutoff for street and mut's.

The battery is small but it has magnetic charging, just plug it into a power bank and keep riding.

Unfortunately they don't have the best reputation for reliability. They are trying to do a lot for not much money so I'm not buying anything from the early batches.

https://www.banggood.com/IMALENT-BG...ACh0YowqPEAAYASAAEgK_zfD_BwE&cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

HerrKaLeun said:


> Just imagine how dangerous it would be if we put volatile explosive liquid in our cars. Especially if we let people fill that liquid into cars themselves.


Hopefully you have seen all the warnings around the pump about not smoking, turn off the engine, put portable cans on the ground, etc. Companies recognize there are risks here and warnings are their response and an attempt to shield themselves from liability.



HerrKaLeun said:


> If you are so scared to touch a battery, you could just discard the flashlight when the battery dies. Basically treat it like a sealed flashlight and buy a new one as the manufacturer intended. No one forces you to live on the edge. You also can hire a shop to replace the 18650 battery for you if you don't feel like replacing it.


This discussion got a bit sideways from the original question about why most internal battery lights did not have easily replaced cells. Some of the knowledgeable folks here expressed their opinion that it was because the manufacturers of those lights did not want the liability. None said they were afraid to personally deal with lithium batteries. I think most of the regular posters on this forum handle lithium cells frequently.



HerrKaLeun said:


> .....I myself want to have the option to replace the battery and vote with my valet when buying a light. But I'm also oldschool and replace my own battery and bulbs in my car and don't hire a shop (nor do I like the idea of buying a new car when I only need a new battery)


Hopefully you will find a manufacturer that produces something that satisfies your preference. Most manufacturers of products that sell to the general consumer market do some form of risk assessment regarding product features. In the case of many self-contained lights it is apparent that replaceable cells as a feature did not outweigh the projected risks or the design was modified to still provide the feature but minimize the risk. An example could be a Serfas True series light. It has an easily exchanged battery. The battery is based on an 18650 but has an overmolded case. The overmolded case provides the means of fitting the battery to the light, maintaining waterproofness, and protection from accidental short circuiting. I'm also sure that the folks at Serfas with the MBA degrees also value the fact that it makes the user come back to Serfas for their replacement battery.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

HerrKaLeun said:


> I didn't do a market analysis, but when shopping for flashlight most if not all had a charging port. Only some have micro-USB, though. I prefer USB because I can charge everywhere inc. from my powerpack I take on longer rides. it also enables me to replace the cable cheaply as opposed to the proprietary cables some flashlights come with.


Market analysis? :skep: No market analysis needed. Just do a google search. Look at any of the cheaper Chinese websites that sell different types of torches. Only a few of those are going to offer a built in USB charger. Go on Amazon, go to ebay, yeah they will have both types but really if you want a torch with a built-in USB charging system it will likely cost more and to find one like that it would help to specify "USB charging" in your search.

How many torches do you own? Over the past decade I likely have bought about a dozen 18650 type torches. Most of those are older but of the ones I've bought in the last year and a half, none of those include a built in USB or micro USB type charger. Sure, you can find those on the web but generally they are only sold by the name brand manufacturers ( although the Chinese make and sell some of those as well ) and they will usually cost more. Typically when I view a page of 18650 torches only two or three will offer usb charging....whatever, really no point in arguing the point as you can buy and use what you want.



HerrKaLeun said:


> Only some have micro-USB, though. *I prefer USB because I can charge everywhere inc. from my powerpack I take on longer rides.* it also enables me to replace the cable cheaply as opposed to the proprietary cables some flashlights come with.


I see no point to being able to charge using your powerpack when on a ride unless you don't need to use the torch at the time. That's because few ( in any ) I've ever seen allow use of the torch while being charged. Of course I've love to have a torch that would not only charge via USB but would also power the torch ( "at the same time" ) if I used a USB powerpack. Very few charge and allow usage of the torch at the same time. Likely that's because USB powerpacks typically only deliver about 2.0A max. Doable if you only use 1.5A for the torch and 500ma for the charge but that would require a more intricate driver/charger circuit. If you find one like that you let me know.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

I have the powerpack mainly for my phone, but could use it on lights in a pinch. I have multiple front lights, so it would work as long as the pack has enough juice. If you had dozen of flashlights cheaper than amazon/ebay... it might have been cheaper to buy a good $30 one and be done with it? 

If you compare to " real bikelights" even good flashlights with USB charging are very cheap at a given lighting rating. 

This thread is about a $130 bikelight, not sure what your argument about chinese website flashlights is supposed to be. There always will be a worse or cheaper light out there.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

18650 batteries...cleaning out the bottom of the gene pool one battery at a time. 

Cars are dangerous.

Mountain bikes are dangerous.

Matches are dangerous.

Fireworks are dangerous.

Angle grinders are dangerous.

But yet they are all still on sale.

BUT they are all only dangerous if they are improperly used - the same applies to 18650's - if they are used properly they are perfectly safe.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

HerrKaLeun said:


> ...If you had dozen of flashlights cheaper than amazon/ebay... it might have been cheaper to buy a good $30 one and be done with it?


Like a lot things in life, once is rarely enough. Bike and LED lighting is more or less a hobby for me. Always searching for the newest feature, the better beam pattern, better beam tint, better UI, more or less power, different battery type...etc, etc. LED and Li-ion stuff is always evolving so it makes for an interesting and fairly inexpensive hobby. A USB rechargeable feature on a lamp or torch has never been a priority for me although I do own a handful of those as well

Sorry for going a bit off topic but happens sometimes during discussions.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

prj71 said:


> 18650 batteries...cleaning out the bottom of the gene pool one battery at a time. ...


...You left out portable heaters. People keep buying them and people keep burning down their homes. Pretty much depends on your approach to safety as to how dangerous something is. That said my jaw still drops in bewilderment whenever I watch those people huck their MTB off a cliff, do a back-flip and still land upright without killing themselves. I still can't figure out how they even learn to do those things without killing themselves in the process. ( Maybe the Redbull product really does have wings... )


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

Let's just all get comfort bikes and only ride on neighborhood bike paths with a speed limit of 8 mph. 
I mean, going fast off-road or on the road would be more dangerous than handling a battery.... so why would you ever do that?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I just took the 18650 batteries out of my Ituo Wiz20 over the weekend. 

I blew up the neighborhood.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

prj71 said:


> I just took the 18650 batteries out of my Ituo Wiz20 over the weekend.
> 
> I blew up the neighborhood.


...me when I tried to warm my batteries before charging by putting into toaster, then trying to get the one out that got stuck.....


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sounds like you need toaster tongs...

https://www.amazon.com/Fox-Run-4108-Toaster-8-Inch/dp/B000YMWAPW

On a more serious note, if the bike light company isn't going to make a recheargeable light with replaceable batteries like the Ituo Wiz20 then they have lost a sale from me.

I'm not into disposable lights or having to send it back to the manufacturer for replacement. Plus I like the option of carrying an extra set of batteries.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

prj71 said:


> On a more serious note, if the bike light company isn't going to make a recheargeable light with replaceable batteries like the Ituo Wiz20 then they have lost a sale from me.
> 
> I'm not into disposable lights or having to send it back to the manufacturer for replacement. Plus I like the option of carrying an extra set of batteries.


+1

when is tarted cycling i bought niterider headlights. $60 or so for a 600 lumen light with non-replaceable battery. I then added a 1000 lumen flashlight for $33 that had replaceable 18650. Much more light and also good light distribution (at least not worse than the niterider). Only drawback I needed to get a light holder.

Unfortunately this world becomes more disposable. Most newer smartphones have non-replaceable batteries. You just buy a new phone every 2 years to have a fresh battery. Hell, apple even pushed updates out that artificially slowed down older phones with old batteries so the customer finally gets the idea to buy a new phone.

As long as they keep doing that... well, there are enough flashlights I can buy..

You can charge batteries 500-1000 times. Maybe more often, but they lose capacity (cold winter commutes etc.). At full brightness you get an hour or so. So a commuter or frequent night rider looks at 2 years to replace the light, especially if daylight strobing is used too. Not a good thing with a $130 light. Then add helmet light, taillight etc. and you look at a lot of $ and a lot of trash in the landfill.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Totally agree.

I keep buying used Samsung Galaxy S5 phones from ebay or craigslist if mine breaks. One of the last in the line of the Galaxy phones that has a replaceable battery and SD card capability. I've already had the OEM battery go to **** on me. Wouldn't hold a charge for very long so bought a replacement battery from Amazon for $15.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

A few options for self-contained lights with replaceable batteries.

Monteer 1400 USB Bicycle Light - Magicshine

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights/products/gloworm-cx-urban-and-trail-self-contain-light?variant=10434715781

WIZ20 1500 lumen Mountain and Commuter light | Bright Bike Lights

https://www.amazon.com/ITUO-Led-Bike-Headlight-Rechargeable/dp/B01DNWCVEE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1517607886&sr=8-3&keywords=ituo+bike

Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> A few options for self-contained lights with replaceable batteries.
> 
> Monteer 1400 USB Bicycle Light - Magicshine
> 
> ...


What?! Lights with removable batteries?! Those things look dangerous!!!!!


----------

